# X-Entertainment



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Love that site! I don't know why it hasn't come up before. I love their section on old halloween toys and they even play old Halloween Hallmark commercials!


----------



## Mr. Sickhertz (Oct 16, 2005)

great site. I read it everyday.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Here it is, I was wondering if anyone had mentioned it. LOVE the Halloween Countdown Matt does every year!


----------

